# Blue Line Tools



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Has Blue Line changed their name to Tape Pro Tools? Have you seen their stuff? A little confused here.

http://www.tapepro.com/


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

Tapepro is Australian dude

Blueline is USA 

same same


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Ah Ha! Thank you! They sure looked the same. No wonder. Isn't there a breed around here called Tapepro that isn't so good? Was thinking a rep showed up and had us use a set for a couple days. Not such good quality.


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

Tapepro has no reps in your area - not Tapepro Drywall Tools.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

When GoldBlatt first came out with their tools, I was thinking they said TapePro on them. For a short time when they were being tested. Wasn't long after they started selling them that they put the name GoldBlatt on them. 
I believe Tape Pro is the same company as Blue Line here in the US. 
All that being said, I could be all wrong on all thoughts here. It was three or four years ago that we tried the red tools. My memory is pretty lousy. I know nothing!


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Tim0282 said:


> When GoldBlatt first came out with their tools, I was thinking they said TapePro on them. For a short time when they were being tested. Wasn't long after they started selling them that they put the name GoldBlatt on them.
> I believe Tape Pro is the same company as Blue Line here in the US.
> All that being said, I could be all wrong on all thoughts here. It was three or four years ago that we tried the red tools. My memory is pretty lousy. I know nothing!


Blueline makes excellent tools:thumbsup:


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

....


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

chris said:


> Blueline makes excellent tools:thumbsup:


They do, There tube is the best on the market, Even 2buck or 2buckjnr would have a hard time breaking one.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

*Blueline 1rst coat*

heavy loads and light loads...it works well for 1rst coat


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Mudslinger said:


> I think Goldblatt was Finish Pro when it first came out.



That's it! I was wrong! Finish Pro is right. My goof! Thanks Mudslinger!


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

chris said:


> Blueline makes excellent tools:thumbsup:


Agree. And I have a set of their boxes.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Wasn't blueline "Premier" originally???


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

....


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Mudslinger said:


> If I remember right Premier was bought by Axia(Ames), then Blue Line came along a few years later.


I'm getting old and senial,,, I thought TT was the "for sale" model of ames and premier was bought by Blueline,,,,,,,,,,,

But then again, I thought I didn't drink that much last night,,,, till I woke up this morning.:thumbsup:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

premier went out and a few of their top guns went on to make blueline:yes:


----------



## Al Taper (Dec 16, 2007)

I have two tapepro or blueline boxs. I like them they work fine.


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

I have some blue line tools which are older than me and have ordered spares from Tape Pro and they are compatible:thumbsup:


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

nice looking work chris:thumbsup:


----------

